

Real Life Super Heroes - brennannovak
http://www.reallifesuperheroes.com

======
antonioe
It's kinda funny my GF saw this on reddit a few weeks back and yell for me to
"Come see it". She points at one of the guys and says that' is XXXX from
college, a former bar hopping drinking buddy.

I say no way.

Sure enough...a couple of Facebook wall posts later his secret identity has
been outed.

Could Batman exist in a world with social media?

------
bbuffone
My first reaction is that it makes me want to be a real-life super villain.
Unfortunately for me, I have neither the time or the evilness to do so.
Unfortunately for them, there are others that will have both.

------
djenryte
Is this related??

"Police alerted to 'superheroes' patrolling Seattle"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1923355>

~~~
lucasjung
No. I couldn't find a straightforward "this is what we are all about"
explanation on the RLSH website, but from what I was able to piece together
reading through it, they are not crime fighters. Their entire focus is on
community service, which they just happen to dress up as superheros for. To
give one example, "Citizen Prime" would dress up as a superhero and give talks
to school kids about being good citizens. If you think about it, it's not that
different from McGruff the Crime Dog or Smokey the Bear, or any of the other
innumerable theme-promoting mascots used in an attempt to get kids engaged in
a particular cause. Others dress up as superheros to hand out food and/or
toiletries to the homeless.

EDIT: One of them, "Super Hero," does border on the "crime fighting" job: he's
basically a neighborhood watch leader, which does sometimes involve
confronting people in the process of criminal acts.

------
znt
This looks like a very productive movement which can create extremely positive
results... until some caped guy gets stabbed or shot.

~~~
rbanffy
Something that, surprisingly, hasn't happened yet. Thanks to the police.

------
aberkowitz
In an effort to curtail the problem, criminals have started the one bullet per
super hero project.

------
edburgess
See also: <http://www.zerotosuperhero.com>

